
Mongol ship is discovered underwater after 700 YEARS - Cozumel
http://www.thevintagenews.com/2016/05/02/mongol-ship-sent-by-genghis-khans-grandson-to-invade-japan-before-it-was-destroyed-by-kamikaze-typhoon-is-discovered-underwater-after-700-years-2/
======
Cozumel
Full title: Mongol ship sent by Genghis Khan’s grandson to invade Japan before
it was destroyed by ‘kamikaze’ typhoon is discovered underwater after 700
YEARS

